# Miley Cyrus Privat ist privat und wird nicht mehr getwittert



## SabberOpi (13 Okt. 2009)

*Miley Cyrus

Privat ist privat und wird nicht mehr getwittert
*
*Privat ist privat* - zu diesem Schluss ist die Schauspielerin und Sängerin Miley Cyrus nun gekommen und hat ihren Twitter-Account eingestellt. Doch nicht etwa, weil ihr Freund das verlangt habe. Das stellte die 16-Jährige nun in einem Video mit einem eigens komponierten Rap klar.

Los Angeles - An mangelndem Erfolg liegt es ganz sicher nicht: Miley Cyrus, die mit der TV-Serie "Hannah Montana" weltweit berühmt wurde und vor allem bei Mädchen im Alter zwischen 6 und 14 Jahren Kultstatus genießt, brachte es bei Twitter nach eigenen Angaben auf rund zwei Millionen Fans. Doch nun ist Schluss: Cyrus schickt keine Kurznachrichten aus ihrem täglichen Leben mehr in die Welt. 

Die Gründe für diese Entscheidung teilte sie ihren Fans auf ihre ganz eigene Weise mit - in einem Rap, der auf Youtube läuft. 


Gerüchte seien wahr, dass sie ihren Twitter-Account gelöscht hat, so die 16-Jährige in dem Song, aber ihr Freund, der australische Schauspieler Liam Hensworth, habe nichts mit der Entscheidung zu tun. "Ich will, dass Privates privat ist", so die 16-Jährige. 

Sie habe es einfach zu weit getrieben, habe angefangen, sogar über ihre Pickel zu zwitschern: "Ich hörte auf, für den Moment zu leben und fing an für Menschen zu leben." Alles, was sie geschrieben habe, sei aufgegriffen und für Schlagzeilen verbraten worden. Sie wolle nicht mehr für die Boulevard-Blätter leben, sondern für sich selbst.


----------



## Katzun (13 Okt. 2009)

schade, sie hatte ein paar nette pics online gestellt!


----------



## mah0ne (13 Okt. 2009)

Auf YouTube hat sie einen Rap darüber online gestellt.


----------



## Buterfly (13 Okt. 2009)

mah0ne schrieb:


> Auf YouTube hat sie einen Rap darüber online gestellt.



Naja hab schon bessere Raps gehört 

Bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich das nächste mal auch per Rap Schluß mache. Wär mal was neues, SMS wird irgendwann langweilig


----------



## mah0ne (13 Okt. 2009)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Naja hab schon bessere Raps gehört
> 
> Bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich das nächste mal auch per Rap Schluß mache. Wär mal was neues, SMS wird irgendwann langweilig



SMS, boah du Fiesling


----------



## JayP (15 Okt. 2009)

Och menno,

jetzt twittert die Miley nicht mehr!

Warum? Wieso? Weshalb? Was ist denn los Frau Cyrus?!

Achso, die Miley möchte jetzt privat leben und nicht mehr alle 2 Minuten ultrawichtige Nachrichten auf Twitter posten ala war gerade umsonst shoppen bei Ed Hardy und hab mir erst mal ein paar Einkaufswagen vollgemacht!

Vielleicht hat Miley aber auch einfach keine Zeit mehr fürs twittern, weil sie versucht ein ultraprivates Heimvideo mit ihrem Freund aufzunehmen, was dann spätestens an ihrem 18ten Geburtstag völlig unerklärlich an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt um einen Imagewechsel einzuläuten, von Hanna Montana zu Miley Sexmitexaufvideoära:dancing:!

Aber bis es soweit ist, taucht Miley nochmal voll unter und postet voll unprivat ein Rap Statement auf youtube,yo:crazy:

Wird man bei Twitter eigentlich dazu gezwungen alle 2 Minuten was zu posten und dazu noch was hoch privates?

Ich stell mir das so vor:

Miley sitzt in ihrem 20000 Quadrathektar Kinderzimmer und hat 2 Stunden keine neue Nachricht gezwitschert.

Auf einmal klingelt das Telefon und eine verzerrte Stimme sagt leise aber bestimmend:"los poste sofort eine private NAchricht auf Twitter oder Du wirst es bereuen!"rofl3

Da würd ich auch lieber meinen Account löschen, weil alles andere wäre ja unlogischlol6.

Gottseidank hat sie sich ja nochmal gerettet und macht jetzt nur noch ultraprivat Platten,Interviews, Videos etc.

Voll karass intelligent in the brain yolol5


----------



## astrosfan (16 Okt. 2009)

Miley Cyrus schrieb:


> "Ich hörte auf, für den Moment zu leben und fing an für Menschen zu leben."






JayP schrieb:


> Auf einmal klingelt das Telefon und eine verzerrte Stimme sagt leise aber bestimmend:"los poste sofort eine private NAchricht auf Twitter oder Du wirst es bereuen!"


Röchelte die Stimme und sagte noch dazu: "Ich bin Dein Vater"?
rofl2


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2010)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Röchelte die stimme und sagte noch dazu: "ich bin dein vater"?
> Rofl2



lol


----------



## Khorkie0815 (30 Nov. 2010)

Wo Punisher das alte Thema schonmal wieder vorgekramt hat, schmeiß ich gleich noch den nicht ganz ernst gemeinten"Remix" von BarelyDigital hinterher 

YouTube - Miley Cyrus Good-Bye Twitter REMIX

Ich find den witzig


----------

